# Yellow gravel and 29 edge



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

I keep hearing about the yellow gravel spot and 29 edge, what ar they and where are they. Most importantdo they produce.

Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes the yellow gravel is a spot and yes the edge is a spot and both produce rather nicely. You should be able to search the forum and find some starting numbers to both. Good luck in your pursuit. Should you decide to accept this mission this tape will self destruct in 60 seconds.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

yes, usually a good bite there, but I personally have no numbers...



I am sure someone has em!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Not sure why my signature appears before the post... let's try this again:

29 Edge = 30 07 346 / 86 53 071(numbers are from the MBT Divers site)

Yellow Gravel: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic18168-20-1.aspx


----------



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks, you guys are very helpful. This forum is great


----------



## ccustom43 (Jun 29, 2008)

The yellow gravel is a stretch of shoreline starting east of seagrove,Fl extending almost to sunny side, FL where there is nothing built on the beach but yellowish bank that is sand, it stretches between 7 to 15 miles. Off the beach nearly 2 miles or so there is rock/ gravel loaded with grouper, large snapper, cobia, king spanish. I personally caught red snapper up to 20 pounds there drifting with live cigar minnows. I would drift with your engines off because the water is clear and only 60/70 feet. There is large grouper there so try some larger live baits too.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ccustom43 (6/28/2008)*The yellow gravel is a stretch of shoreline starting east of seagrove,Fl extending almost to sunny side, FL where there is nothing built on the beach but yellowish bank that is sand, it stretches between 7 to 15 miles. Off the beach nearly 2 miles or so there is rock/ gravel loaded with grouper, large snapper, cobia, king spanish. I personally caught red snapper up to 20 pounds there drifting with live cigar minnows. I would drift with your engines off because the water is clear and only 60/70 feet. There is large grouper there so try some larger live baits too.


Hes talking about the yellow gravel on the SW edge. You can tear up grouper at the YG and edge. Go search on the old forum "christmas numbers" and the poster is REEL FIESTY.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (6/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ccustom43 (6/28/2008)*The yellow gravel is a stretch of shoreline starting east of seagrove,Fl extending almost to sunny side, FL where there is nothing built on the beach but yellowish bank that is sand, it stretches between 7 to 15 miles. Off the beach nearly 2 miles or so there is rock/ gravel loaded with grouper, large snapper, cobia, king spanish. I personally caught red snapper up to 20 pounds there drifting with live cigar minnows. I would drift with your engines off because the water is clear and only 60/70 feet. There is large grouper there so try some larger live baits too.
> ...


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">From James (Reel Fiesty)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">29-50.043 87-19.112 
29-50.210 87-18.890 
29-50.322 87-18.975 
29-50.358 87-18.220<o></o>[/B]


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talkin about.....thanks for the numbers!


----------

